# Eph 2:8-9



## Dennis1963 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ephesians 2:8-9 For by grace you have been saved through faith; and that not of yourselves, it is the gift of God; 9 not as a result of works, so that no one may boast.

Curious what everyone believes the "gift" is? And why?

Also, how does this work? Can you explain it?
What is the gift, and how does it take place (work) where (that) it is not works so we cannot boast?

Perhaps explaining the meaning (your interpretation) of this passage will answer the question. Thanks.


----------



## Herald (Aug 7, 2011)

Dennis, the "gift" is all of the above: grace, saved and faith. Saved is the outcome of grace and faith, but they are inexorably linked in this passage. Grace (God's unmerited favor) saves us, with faith (in Christ and His accomplished work) being the vehicle of grace.


----------



## NB3K (Aug 7, 2011)

It's all a gift. Grace is Grace is Grace is Grace is Grace is Grace to infinity and beyond all eternity.


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 7, 2011)

I just preached on this tonight, feel free to go to my church website and give it a listen... I agree with Bill, it is all of the above because the purpose of the entirety of verse 8 is verse 9 (there is no room to boast except in God) thus all of 8 (the gift must be everything, if it is not faith for instance, then there is room to boast...). See also Romans 3 and 4 with the example of Abraham.


----------



## Dennis1963 (Aug 7, 2011)

Herald said:


> Dennis, the "gift" is all of the above: grace, saved and faith. Saved is the outcome of grace and faith, but they are inexorably linked in this passage. Grace (God's unmerited favor) saves us, with faith (in Christ and His accomplished work) being the vehicle of grace.


Thanks Herald, I agree.

For a few years I though faith alone was the gift. But throughout the years I always stalled on this passage. Then I read in Calvin's commentary of Ephesians: "Many persons restrict the word gift to faith alone." That's changes a lot.

I know I cannot figure everything out, but I enjoy digging into these truths of scripture.

So, it seems God, through grace "gives" salvation to His elect (regeneration), then they can believe, the faith is what seals it. Then, faith is also a gift, it comes with the new heart, or, new creation in Christ. 
Which is also a reason why a sinner who is not regenerated cannot believe unto salvation, they just do not possesses this gift within their nature.

I discussed this with an Arminian friend and they say scripture speak of faith as a gift but, to those who are already believers. But, how can this be? Why would a regenerated believer need a gift of faith, but, a lost sinner who actually is a God hater does not need a gift of faith? He didn't know how to answer that.


----------



## NB3K (Aug 7, 2011)

The "gift" is God reaching down into the pits of Hell and plucking you from your just deserts and replanting you in the image of His son in His sacred garden. Instead of being an object of His wrath and just judgment we have become His objects of affection and mercy and compassion. The gift is His Love and Kindness and Everything that we deserve not!


----------



## Dennis1963 (Aug 7, 2011)

NB3K said:


> The "gift" is God reaching down into the pits of Hell and plucking you from your just deserts and replanting you in the image of His son in His sacred garden. Instead of being an object of His wrath and just judgment we have become His objects of affection and mercy and compassion. The gift is His Love and Kindness and Everything that we deserve not!


I agree. And that is very humbling. 

Thank you.

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------




NB3K said:


> The "gift" is God reaching down into the pits of Hell and plucking you from your just deserts and replanting you in the image of His son in His sacred garden. Instead of being an object of His wrath and just judgment we have become His objects of affection and mercy and compassion. The gift is His Love and Kindness and Everything that we deserve not!


You know that was like a club that hit me over the head. I needed that. 

Thanks again. God Bless.


----------



## NB3K (Aug 7, 2011)

Dennis1963 said:


> Thank you.



Please don't take offense to me saying: Please don't thank me, but get on you knees and praise the most high God who has made himself manifest to you in a graceful way. I believe like Calvin, unless one can understand Grace, they can never give God a hundredth of the praise that is owed to him therefore never praising God as one ought to.


----------



## clinpep05 (Aug 7, 2011)

I think you should examine for a moment the reason for the first part of the verse to unlock its complete meaning. "so that no one may boast." "No one" means not one single person who has ever lived save Christ himself, "May boast" is allowed to boast about reasons they may have recieved the unmariated favor of God. 

This verse clearly tells us that not one single inhabitant of the kingdom of heaven that was once a lost sinner will ever be able to boast about how or why they are there. No one will be saying " I was faithfull to God in giving and church attendance, praying and singing praises to him. I was a good man on earth, I didnt drink or hang out with the bad sinners." so forth and so on... 

That is why the "Gift" (of eternal life) is by grace through faith. Life that is freely given because of what Christ did on Calvarys cross, not what i did in my sin filled existance. "But we are all as an unclean thing, and all our righteousnesses are as filthy rags; and we all do fade as a leaf; and our iniquities, like the wind, have taken us away."

We cannot boast about how we got it or why we got it. 

Just my thoughts


----------



## Dennis1963 (Aug 7, 2011)

clinpep05 said:


> I think you should examine for a moment the reason for the first part of the verse to unlock its complete meaning. "so that no one may boast." "No one" means not one single person who has ever lived save Christ himself, "May boast" is allowed to boast about reasons they may have recieved the unmariated favor of God.
> 
> This verse clearly tells us that not one single inhabitant of the kingdom of heaven that was once a lost sinner will ever be able to boast about how or why they are there. No one will be saying " I was faithfull to God in giving and church attendance, praying and singing praises to him. I was a good man on earth, I didnt drink or hang out with the bad sinners." so forth and so on...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I appreciate it.


----------

